# Kennel Cough



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum so I am not sure if this is the right place to post this thread. 
I recently bought a maltese puppy from Puppy Boutique in Brooklyn. I've read several threads on this forum about this store and I feel horrible. I guess I was naive and thought maybe some people just have had bad experiences with this store. My friend had actually recommended me to this store and several other people who've bought puppies from there all came out healthy. But right now I am just feeling horrible. 

The first night I brought my puppy home I noticed he was coughing. I am a very paranoid "mommy" to so I called Puppy Boutique and told them what happened. They told me to bring him in to one of their vets and if the antibiotics they gave me were not enough to call Puppy Boutique back and they will see if they have the medication needed to help my puppy. I called their vet the next day and took him in for a check up. He did have Kennel Cough but the Vet said its not serious and will go away in a few days. Well a few days later his cough has gotten worse. He is due for his first check this Saturday but I am not sure if I trust their vets. *In the mean time is there anything I can do to help my puppy to ease his coughing?? *
Would you guys bring them in to your own vet? My brother recommended the vet that he brings his Chihuahua to. But the thing is, Puppy Boutique's contract states that if my puppy is sick they will not reimburse any medical bills unless its their Vet, but I am really skpetical because I think their Vet will just lie and say the puppy is healthy. 

I am really scared right now. I couldnt sleep all night, and I am at work right now just worrying about my puppy. (Don't worry he is not alone, my boyfriend is taking care of him :mellow: )

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 
And again I feel so horrible buying my puppy from that store now. I now know how terrible it is and the conditions these puppies had to live in just breaks my heart. Last night I just broke down crying thinking about the WHAT IF's of my puppy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yes, by all means, take him to your vet.

We can not diagnose him from a distance but I know first hand that some such vets are not reputable and obviously you are worried, so my guess is that you have a little bit of doubt and that you fear this may be worse than what this "vet" is suggesting.

We have had much the same sort of situation about 4.5 years ago with Max and he very nearly died because of it. 

There are other things which might be of help. Keeping him in a room with a vaporizer helped Max as did some thumps to the chest once the antibiotics started to work to break up his congestion. How is he eating now and is he staying hydrated?


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello, and welcome. I think the best thing that you can do for your little one is to take him to a reputable vet. Forget about the whole being reimbursed thing, that shouldn't even be an issue when deciding on the best course of treatment for your little one. Think about it if the vet is under contract with the store do you really think that they are going to do all of the tests they need to do?? or are they looking out for the best interest of their contract?? I would run as far away from anything having to do with puppy boutique and find your own vet before the "worst case scenario" happens with your little guy. I don't know where in nyc you are ((i am guessing brooklyn)) but the vet that I go to is just wonderful. They are very informed about the maltese breed. I am going to PM you all of the info for them and some other places.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank You for your responses. I am online looking at vets right now. I am actually going to take off work early tomorrow so I can bring him tot he vet tomorrow instead of Saturday. I will try and call different vets during my lunch break and see what I can find out. I really appreciate your responses. I am worried 24/7 about this puppy because I now realized how horrible his previous home was.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi. My Ruby is only 5 months old. She developed kennal cough right away after bringing her home too. Kennal cough is dangerous and can lead into bronchitis. That's what happend to Ruby and it was so scary. We dealt with her being sick the first month of having her and she came from a good breeder - not a store or boutique. Her cough turned into bronchitis and started effecting her little lungs. Too scary!  

Take your little furbaby to a good vet. Forget the costs, this is your new baby and he will give you so much love and devotion you won't think twice about the bill. A good vet will start on antibiotics and give you a coughing medicine with just a tad of codene to help him sleep. They should take xrays to make sure it's not into his lungs.

Run from that boutique and their doctor.

Keep us posted. 

:welcometosm:


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 17 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606681


> Yes, by all means, take him to your vet.
> 
> We can not diagnose him from a distance but I know first hand that some such vets are not reputable and obviously you are worried, so my guess is that you have a little bit of doubt and that you fear this may be worse than what this "vet" is suggesting.
> 
> ...


He isn't really eating his food unless we hand feed him. Sometimes he would go and nibble on it. I always have to mix in boiled chicken for him to even attempt to eat. He is drinking water but sometimes I have to put him in front of the bowl and make him drink from it. The pet store told me to get the bottle for him because he only drinks from that, I did what they told me and my puppy does not like the bottle at all.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

tommorrow may be too late....get this baby to the vet as soon as possible ....I don't know where you live but there are emergency vets in almost every town. This could be life or death. I too bought fromm this place over four years ago and they are still going strong with the stories they tell. My Teddy had Kennel cough as well. 


The most important part is to get the dog to the vet....kennel cough sounds less critical than it really is....think pneumonia only in a 2lb dog or under....he could die. Do it now.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (KirbySo @ Jul 17 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606721


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 17 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606681





> Yes, by all means, take him to your vet.
> 
> We can not diagnose him from a distance but I know first hand that some such vets are not reputable and obviously you are worried, so my guess is that you have a little bit of doubt and that you fear this may be worse than what this "vet" is suggesting.
> 
> ...


He isn't really eating his food unless we hand feed him. Sometimes he would go and nibble on it. I always have to mix in boiled chicken for him to even attempt to eat. He is drinking water but sometimes I have to put him in front of the bowl and make him drink from it. The pet store told me to get the bottle for him because he only drinks from that, I did what they told me and my puppy does not like the bottle at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How old is your pup and what does he weigh? I don't think I would wait until
Friday to get him to the vet if he's barely eating. You don't want him to develop
complications. Be sure to keep him hydrated.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jul 17 2008, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606745


> QUOTE (KirbySo @ Jul 17 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606721





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 17 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606681





> Yes, by all means, take him to your vet.
> 
> We can not diagnose him from a distance but I know first hand that some such vets are not reputable and obviously you are worried, so my guess is that you have a little bit of doubt and that you fear this may be worse than what this "vet" is suggesting.
> 
> ...


He isn't really eating his food unless we hand feed him. Sometimes he would go and nibble on it. I always have to mix in boiled chicken for him to even attempt to eat. He is drinking water but sometimes I have to put him in front of the bowl and make him drink from it. The pet store told me to get the bottle for him because he only drinks from that, I did what they told me and my puppy does not like the bottle at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]


How old is your pup and what does he weigh? I don't think I would wait until
Friday to get him to the vet if he's barely eating. You don't want him to develop
complications. Be sure to keep him hydrated.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is only 9 weeks but weighs 2.5lbs, probably not a full bred maltese like I was told, but I still love him if he turns out to be mixed or not. The past few days someone was always watching him so he always had to be hand fed. You guys are right, I have to take him today to the vet. I will call some vets right now and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish you all the great wishes possible! Please do not delay in getting professional veterinary treatment! At 2 1/5 lbs and only 9 wks old: that is a very vulnerable age and size to be sick! These little bitty guys at this very young age are just not that "robust" and able to fight off what an older and larger little one might. I do hope that you seek and receive medical treatment ASAP! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

rayer: 



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry that your baby is sick. But am proud to see you have acted quickly. Please let us know. We will be worried about this little one. rayer: 


:welcometosm:


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Thank you for all your responses. I brought him to another vet yesterday and they gave him medication for the cough. The vet told me the antibiotics the previous vet told me would help his cough is actually not strong enough for kennel cough. I am so glad I brought him in yesterday. Last night he hasn't coughed as much. The medication is suppose to last 7 days so hopefully he will be okay by then. 

He is as hyper as ever in the morning and will not let me leave him


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Kirby,

Glad the vet gave you the right medication....as far as not wanting you to go...that is a maltese, they want to be near you at all times. They think that is there job.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope your baby is feeling better~~~Please keep us updated because he is a special little boy!!!!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, I was just checking to see how your little guy was doing? So glad you took him to a different vet.
This is a great forum and you will learn so much by visiting the many topics and reading along. I have had maltese for the past 22 years, and I still learn new things from this forum.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi and congratulations on taking good care of your pup. :thumbsup: My Athena came from a puppy boutique and came home with kennel cough too. Unfortunately she also came with four or five other contagious diseases which presented over the first two weeks. I had to leave the boutique vet in the dust after the first few days and ended up in the parking lot of my current vet crying and begging on the phone for them to see me. ...anyway.... :smheat: 

Keep an eye on your pup and if you notice any new symptoms or the cough doesn't go away as it should, run back for help.

All maltese puppies love to be bear their owners, that's part of their charm. They'll follow you everywhere like Mary's little lamb. :wub: 

Enjoy all those puppy kisses !


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

What a lucky little boy you have. He may not have a perfect start but he has a momma who loves him and wants the best for him. Good for you for taking such good care of him.

I hope he is feeling better, and that you can relax and enjoy your new little angel.

Welcome!

Leslie


----------



## Kirbyandme (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to give an update on Kirby. I am co-owner of him (the bf) lol. His kennel cough has went away for a few weeks now. He is doing just great, still training him to be left alone. He has made some progress on that as well. Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope she will be ok :wub: my heart go es out to you.. my pup shiloh is 10 weeks she had kennel cough vacination last week up her nose ..she did not like it..please let us know how she is ,,love and kisses for her from us :grouphug: jo


----------

